# No love for the Sinn 104?



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

No love on this forum?

The 556 stands out because it's entry-level but also serves as a solid GADA watch. The 103 stands out for its chrono qualities. Then we start moving into the specialist Sinn fliegers and divers like the 856 and the U-series with their proprietary technology. But the 104 holds this strange place, kind of like an overlooked middle-child. 

My general impression is Sinn owners are either testing the waters with an entry-level GADA or going straight into the tool line and the 104 gets lost in the mix.
It's Sinn's entry level tool watch with a good selection of variants and a decent price, but it's got none of that special tech under the hood. But it's got a few things going for it - the dial and syringe hands are distinctive and the lume is great. Countdown bezel seems to be 50/50, but I personally like it. Also, when you compare the Swiss offerings in the price range, you're basically looking at Oris, Longines and TAG. The 104 holds up strong against an Aquis or an Aquaracer. Personally, besides the Aquis or 65, I don't even think it's a competition.

So where's the love?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Countdown bezel watches are relatively unusual and very useful.


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

No love?

The 104 is one of the most praised watches of the last couple of years. Nearly every review from within the industry is overwhelmingly positive. Some people have even claimed it to be as close to the "one" watch as you can get. It's a monster.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

GT27 said:


> No love?
> 
> The 104 is one of the most praised watches of the last couple of years. Nearly every review from within the industry is overwhelmingly positive. Some people have even claimed it to be as close to the "one" watch as you can get. It's a monster.


On this forum, I should clarify.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It's an excellent business casual watch, but after a long while wearing it, it can get a little boring. And, yes, I have one.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

I tend to think of both the 556 and the 104 as the entry level GADA for Sinn.

Want the simplest and smallest offering? That's the 556. Want the 556 with a bezel and Day-Date? That's the 104 (stylistic differences aside).

I think this forum is mostly for those deep into Sinn, so it's all the chronos and dive watches with all the awesome tech.

Elsewhere (IG or IRL), I think it's mostly the 556 and 104 on people's wrists.

I've been enjoying my 104 St Sa I B IRL, just haven't really posted here:


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Well I've been in love with the 104 for over a year now and finally got one on my wrist today.
While I do love their more complicated watches, to me the 104 is perfect for my style.










Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchIceland (Aug 1, 2019)

I think it is a very popular watch, deservedly so, and doubt that it sells less than the 556. It would be interesting to see the actual numbers from Sinn.

I have both and really like them.


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

I have no iDea what you are talking about. The 104 is a forum darling.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Craving a 104 as I do I can’t help but feel that I’m in good company on this forum as it seems to be extremely well thought of.


----------



## Cheverian (Sep 27, 2017)

I have the white dial 104. I had been looking for a crisp and clean white dial watch and it fit the bill. The reverse countdown also struck me as cool (as I own a handful of divers). I wear it on the brown leather strap and "business casual" captures the vibe even though I don't work in an office.

Now I find myself looking at getting a 103 (over a Speedster!) which, I am fairly certain, I never would have considered. Wearing a Sinn for the past year has won me over to the brand. So if the 104 was intended to be an entry model, it accomplished its mission in my case.


----------



## Fastandold (May 12, 2019)

I have 2 identical 104 st sa ag on a finelink bracelet . 
One is unworn, still in the original packing with the invoice direct from Sinn.
Long story how l have 2 but will sell the surplus one when I get round to it. 
Below is the one that I am wearing.


----------



## eltonj (Apr 24, 2014)

I think it's a great watch. I've read quite a few positive things about it on this forum. White dial or different color schemes make it livelier as well.


----------



## ZeeJayTC81 (Jul 17, 2018)

I've had the white dial version for over a year now, and still absolutely love it. This forum (along with others) was one of the main reason I bought it.


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)

The Sinn 104 is my daily wear watch. Really a nice watch. I keep my 6099 reserved for date night...


----------



## Andy27 (Dec 19, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> It's an excellent business casual watch, but after a long while wearing it, it can get a little boring. And, yes, I have one.


I agree, I wear mine for months, then it will go into the box for 3 or 4 weeks, but I always love it when I start wearing it again. It also suits a huge range of straps, just don't think it can be your one watch.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastandold (May 12, 2019)

I have been wearing my Submariner for about a week now and as a daily watch I have been comfortable with it. Never know it's there and the proportions are perfect for my 7.5 wrist.

Wearing my 104 on this evening. It's a bomb. You know your wearing it for sure, but the crisp design and beauty of the dial keep me coming back for more. It's got character in spades. An under the radar beauty that baffles my fellow Roman's. 
Giving it at least a fortnite of wrist time now, but may swap the fussy (and heavy), fine link bracelet for a nato.

I like them both just for what they are.


----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)

Love the 104!


----------



## AndyDav55 (Nov 3, 2017)

Nothing but love for my white sinn 104!


----------



## HotlineBirdman (Sep 15, 2016)

My white 104 is probably the perfect ultimate watch. Fits everywhere, brings me a lot of happiness to wear it.

Been thinking about getting a bracelet for it, haven't justified spending the cash yet haha


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

I dig mine. I like the fact it's a strap monster. 
I just don't know how to consider this model, casual dress watch or toolwatch ? 
If I could change the hour and minute hands style it would be perfect.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

A 104 is in my future, but I can't decide on which one, index or numerals. What made you choose the version you have?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Mine was one of the first that came out, so indices. I think I would stick with indices since that's my preference overall with this one and my other watches. 

The numerals make it appear more field watch, while the indices are more flieger style, I think. What appeals to you?


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Indeces as well for the same reason. It's a much neutral and less field-watch design.


----------



## swizzleD (May 9, 2019)

For me, I'm torn between Arabic and indices. Thinking I might let economics drive the outcome. Planning on attending Watchbuys road show in San Francisco in a week to do some in-person hand-wringing.


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)

Tanjecterly said:


> Mine was one of the first that came out, so indices. I think I would stick with indices since that's my preference overall with this one and my other watches.
> 
> The numerals make it appear more field watch, while the indices are more flieger style, I think. What appeals to you?


That's just it, I like them both, for exactly the reasons you described.

I see, it seems to me, a nearly 2:1 in favor of the indices when I see the 104 in pictures.

It may seriously come down to a coin flip when I'm ready to buy.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

I’d venture to say the 104 is more well regarded then the 556. I know by me it is


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## craigr812 (Mar 4, 2018)

My first mechanical/auto watch is my Sinn 104, which I purchased a little under 3 years ago from Watchbuys. I have had many great experiences with the watch, most notably wearing it on the day of the birth of my daughter, and I have zero intention of ever selling it. I hesitate to say that I first learned of and was inspired by TGV after he discussed it in multiple videos as I now am no longer a fan of his channel, but he was spot on (as others have been, to include on this forum) and I have never been anything but happy with the purchase. 

On the other topic, indices all the way for me and it is indeed a strap monster that can be dressed up or down depending on the situation.


----------



## LostArk (Apr 19, 2017)

I really wish Sinn would match the bezel insert to the dial color on the 104.


----------



## gaurdianarc (Dec 4, 2011)

I have the g but can't seem to love it like my speedy!

Admin: don't do that.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

GT27 said:


> No love?
> 
> The 104 is one of the most praised watches of the last couple of years. Nearly every review from within the industry is overwhelmingly positive. Some people have even claimed it to be as close to the "one" watch as you can get. It's a monster.


Couldn't have said it better. As a former owner of the 104, I was certainly one that considered it as close to the "one" as it gets.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> It's an excellent business casual watch, but after a long while wearing it, it can get a little boring. And, yes, I have one.


Think this would hold true for any watch once the hunt is done and the honeymoon period is over, could be wrong though.


----------



## wisconsinwalter (Feb 25, 2006)

Just got another after I let my last stick dial go. I love the number dial much better!


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

wisconsinwalter said:


> Just got another after I let my last stick dial go. I love the number dial much better!
> 
> View attachment 14496197


I like it a lot!


----------



## gaurdianarc (Dec 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

Plenty of love here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## TMats (Mar 3, 2019)

Seems to work fine with a smaller wrist; mine is 6.5¨. Right?


----------



## Andy27 (Dec 19, 2013)

TMats said:


> Seems to work fine with a smaller wrist; mine is 6.5¨. Right?


Yes, I have similar sized wrists and it is fine, lug to lug is quite small at about 47mm.


----------



## Andy27 (Dec 19, 2013)

It is also quite slim and doesn't feel top heavy on a small wrist, however I can't wear it on a nato as it doesn't look correct to me. But, this is the same for most of my watches.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

TMats said:


> Seems to work fine with a smaller wrist; mine is 6.5¨. Right?


I have 6.5" wrist too. Watch size is perfect


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

^ It fits well because the lugs angle down, like the armour on a PzKpfw IV.


----------



## Brian062388 (Aug 25, 2013)

Does anyone have pictures of the blue dial version? Am debating between buying the blue or white dial versions. Very tough decision for me. Also weighing a purchase on a 903.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Personally I found the Arabic version to wear slightly bigger, so I sold that one and got the indices version.

I've rounded 6.5" wrists though, so YMMV.


----------



## ottertail (Sep 15, 2019)

I love my Sinn 104. Bracelet is well made, and the watch looks great on just about any strap that I can find (my personal favorite being on the brown leather Sinn strap).


----------



## Miked6 (May 12, 2018)

Such a cool piece, but I can't see myself wearing it. love my Khaki Field, but really lusting for a Damasko these days!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

TBH I've never given Sinn much of a look, but that green dial that came out earlier this year is on my short list. Need to finish my kitchen and then maybe I'll get myself a birthday present.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

.









Sent from my fingers


----------



## WatchIceland (Aug 1, 2019)

There is something about this dial...


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

The 104AG has to be one of the most stunning dials on any watch I have ever seen. The way it transforms from a deep, solid almost black, to a sparkling, textured bright green is amazing.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

WatchIceland said:


> There is something about this dial...
> 
> View attachment 14547461


Love that strap with it

Sent from my fingers


----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

GT27 said:


> The 104AG has to be one of the most stunning dials on any watch I have ever seen. The way it transforms from a deep, solid almost black, to a sparkling, textured bright green is amazing.


Well said. Here is mine in low light. The dial can definitely be a chameleon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Opettaja (Sep 9, 2012)

Love my 104. It complements my new 103 perfectly.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Pleased with my 104.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Andy27 said:


> It is also quite slim and doesn't feel top heavy on a small wrist, however I can't wear it on a nato as it doesn't look correct to me. But, this is the same for most of my watches.


I'm thinking hard about the 104 as my next watch and this is sort of where I am. I have a Hamilton Khaki Field that is 47mm and it works on a strap or a bracelet, but NATO doesn't quite sit right. A zulu can SOMETIMES work, but it's just a smidge to big.


----------



## Apothecurious (Jul 14, 2012)

Bonzodog said:


> Pleased with my 104.
> 
> View attachment 14623019


.
That watch has such an incredible face. I'm pretty set that if I end up getting a 104, its going to have a white dial,


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

Opettaja said:


> Love my 104. It complements my new 103 perfectly.
> View attachment 14620863


Great pic of the 104 and 103 together. For whatever reason, I would have thought the 103 was a bigger looking watch, but if anything it's the opposite, at least from this photo.


----------



## Apothecurious (Jul 14, 2012)

All y'all are making me really itching to pull the trigger on the 104 right now. I know there have been a couple other posts in the forum regarding the day/date alignment. How are your examples of the 104 holding up so far?

Also, I can't decide between the black or white dial. I think I'm personally leaning toward white since I feel it would be a bit more versatile IMO.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Apothecurious said:


> All y'all are making me really itching to pull the trigger on the 104 right now. I know there have been a couple other posts in the forum regarding the day/date alignment. How are your examples of the 104 holding up so far?
> 
> Also, I can't decide between the black or white dial. I think I'm personally leaning toward white since I feel it would be a bit more versatile IMO.


I bought my 104 second hand and I believe just made 2 years old. Everything still aligns perfectly to me.
I can take some shots when I get home. I have the black dial, which I love. But that white dial is something else. I would maybe go blue if I could do it over again. No regrets here though

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Opettaja (Sep 9, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Opettaja (Sep 9, 2012)

JohnM said:


> Great pic of the 104 and 103 together. For whatever reason, I would have thought the 103 was a bigger looking watch, but if anything it's the opposite, at least from this photo.


I was worried it was going to look big, in fact they are both the same size, and as you say, it actualy looks smaller


----------



## zeit_time (Nov 1, 2019)

I just got a 104 and now I feel like every other watch I have is for special occasions. Only wish it was a little bigger! I love everything about this except the size. Picked it over every other Sinn model.


----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

zeit_time said:


> I just got a 104 and now I feel like every other watch I have is for special occasions. Only wish it was a little bigger! I love everything about this except the size. Picked it over every other Sinn model.
> 
> View attachment 14659179


Such a great dial and hands combo. Really nice piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

For some reason, Sinn doesn't offer 12-hour bezels. That would be a great option on an index-dialed 104. 1 of the reasons I went w/a Damasko DA45 instead.


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

zeit_time said:


> I just got a 104 and now I feel like every other watch I have is for special occasions. Only wish it was a little bigger! I love everything about this except the size. Picked it over every other Sinn model.
> 
> View attachment 14659179


Just got one myself. I have 7.25" wrists and it is the perfect size for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

No love more like one of the most revered!
It's hard to find a bad review about this watch


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

I appreciate the design of 104. I have been holding for a white dial with Arabic numerals. 

Wishful thinking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iChrono (Aug 12, 2019)

It's not for everyone. I had a blue sunburst one, bought used. Just under a week, I sold it. It just didn't work out between us. But to be fair, it keeps very good -/+1 a day. Better than my EZM 3f


----------



## casper461 (Oct 14, 2018)

good watch i like it


----------



## Dartok22 (Jan 26, 2013)

I just picked up the 104 LE Green in a trade. Im looking forward to receiving it on Monday.


----------



## JohnHartford (Aug 20, 2018)

Love that watch and I hope you're thrilled with it, but if it doesn't "speak" to you send me a message. I'm looking for one.
Cheers.


----------



## casper461 (Oct 14, 2018)

great watch


----------



## adagioca (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm on the fence between white dial and the anthracite/grey dial. Anyone seen both up close and can comment? I love the sunburst effect on the anthracite. Then again, I also like the contrast between the white dial and black bezel. What do I do?


----------



## BrentGMT (Dec 4, 2018)

The Sinn 104 is a great looking watch, especially in blue or grey. If it did not have a day/date complication, I'd probably like it even more. Not currently having a Sinn, I think I'd prefer a different Sinn model with more complications, such as chronograph or GMT.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

adagioca said:


> I'm on the fence between white dial and the anthracite/grey dial. Anyone seen both up close and can comment? I love the sunburst effect on the anthracite. Then again, I also like the contrast between the white dial and black bezel. What do I do?


I haven't seen either in person, but if I had to choose, that anthracite really looks great to me

I need more wrists


----------



## Flighty7T34 (Nov 17, 2019)

Now that I have a 103 ST SA A, my next quest is a 104. It may just be me, but the Arabic Numeral version seems to look a bit smaller as the amount of black on the face Appears less. But I suppose that is half the fun, to see which face and potentially color is most attractive to you. I would view it as a tool watch and would band it in Sinn brown leather with minimal stitching. I am aware that there was a 103 limited version with antique lume. Did Sinn ever do that with the 103? A dark brown face with antique lume would be fantastic for me.


----------



## watchspots (Jan 28, 2017)

This is currently my grail for an everyday watch. What I feel toward over is fine the standard polished version or waiting a year or two to see if somebody is willing to give up the special edition matte version. Not to change the subject, but do you think overall the mat version is an improvement on the standard polished 104? Or will it prove to be someone gimmicky?


----------



## Airlyss (Dec 30, 2019)

I really went back and forth on this and the 556. The 104 just seemed a tad too “specialized” for universal wear, perhaps due to the bezel shape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyDav55 (Nov 3, 2017)

Airlyss said:


> I really went back and forth on this and the 556. The 104 just seemed a tad too "specialized" for universal wear, perhaps due to the bezel shape.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I have worn mine on a variety of straps and even in a business casual setting, it fit in. The white dial is sorta a tad dressier than the others. The grey looks great.


----------



## TheIceMan93 (Dec 25, 2018)

The 104 is an extremely versitile watch but the polished case does make it move towards dressy more than a straight tool watch like the 556.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

The Sinn 104I had been on my wish list for years. I got mine 1 1/2 years ago from watchbuys without exterior AR. It's been a fantastic timekeeper when I compared it to Time.is. When I used to track it it would be off ~+1 s/week. Love the look this watch....except the size. These days I prefer watches in the 38mm range and over the last year my wrist has shrunk, 7" to 6.5" making the 41mm look huge (to me) so unfortunately it is getting no wrist time. :-(


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2011)

^ I hear you. I love my 104 too -- really the perfect daily watch in many respects. Like you though, I prefer smaller watches -- 38mm is perfect and 36mm is even smaller and often lighter.

Bigger watches are fun (I love my PAMs) but there's a probably reason watches were smaller back in the day, when people actually needed their watches to tell time and wore them 12+ hours/day. The size and weight difference is more noticeably the longer I have a watch on my wrist.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

JohnM said:


> ^ I hear you. I love my 104 too -- really the perfect daily watch in many respects. Like you though, I prefer smaller watches -- 38mm is perfect and 36mm is even smaller and often lighter.
> 
> Bigger watches are fun (I love my PAMs) but there's a probably reason watches were smaller back in the day, when people actually needed their watches to tell time and wore them 12+ hours/day. The size and weight difference is more noticeably the longer I have a watch on my wrist.


If my 104i was 38mm and had a brushed finish it would be perfect and I'd wear it often. I recently had 2 from the ground up custom SKX013 builds made with parts I sourced. That 013 is small and I'm finding it perfect size and weight. Those and my small Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 Skin (a small thin wearing 39mm-38mm) are the only watches I wear these days. My other watches though not huge just look and feel that way to me these days. I now have a list of 36mm-37mm watches on my "might buy someday" list.


----------



## MDF (May 15, 2008)

I love the 104 and have had several, here is my latest:









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

Lots of love. I think this is the best seller of the Sinn range


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

dustytriumph said:


> If my 104i was 38mm and had a brushed finish it would be perfect and I'd wear it often. I recently had 2 from the ground up custom SKX013 builds made with parts I sourced. That 013 is small and I'm finding it perfect size and weight. Those and my small Zodiac Super Seawolf 53 Skin (a small thin wearing 39mm-38mm) are the only watches I wear these days. My other watches though not huge just look and feel that way to me these days. I now have a list of 36mm-37mm watches on my "might buy someday" list.


I agree. I was about to pull the trigger on a 104 last year after saving and lusting over them. In the end I went with a 556IB, I already had a 556A and it seemed lie the perfect companion to that watch. The fit of 38mm case on my 556A sealed the deal and persuaded me to re-think getting a 41mm watch. I began my watch journey with 41-42mm cases, but over time I've migrated down to 36-40mm, they just seem to fit my 6.5" wrist best.


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wearing my 104 today










I need more wrists


----------



## Angler (Aug 14, 2019)

I've been researching numerous "diver" / bezel watches and keep getting drawn back to the Sinn 104. It's simple but elegant. I was starting to think that a mechanical watch would be too maintenance consuming. Also, many are thick and heavy. I considered Omega but the price and bulk are put off's. I then began looking hard at Grand Seiko. But, their bezel watches are big and clunky, even if quartz. I did buy a nice YEMA quartz at a "throw-away" price ($159 USD). I also picked up a cheap quartz Marathon pilot. I've owned a Breitling titanium aerospace for over 20 years and it feels so weightless on the wrist. From what I've read about the 104 it's bomb proof, simple and looks timeless. I'm now looking for one at a reasonable price....


----------



## daniel954 (Jul 16, 2019)

Damn I need one of these!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andwatson2 (Mar 8, 2020)

I bought a white dialed 104 sight unseen as my first step into Automatic watches. I thought it would be a nice alternative to the black dialed diver I was waiting on a list for. I loved the white dial version so much, but I secretly lusted after the black w/ matte bracelet. Within 3 months I owned both. 
Then the grail diver showed up too...I guess I have a collection now. Thank you forum, for pointing me to the direction of the Sinn 104. I love mine and highly recommend. Great value, beautiful, rugged, unique, I could go on...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMats (Mar 3, 2019)

Neither picture is very good, but my sweet wife got me a 104 with the Anthracite dial color. Really nice. Happy with it.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The anthracite is one of the best options for the 104 along with the white. Enjoy!


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

Angler said:


> From what I've read about the 104 it's bomb proof, simple and looks timeless. I'm now looking for one at a reasonable price....


For what you get, the AD price is reasonable IMO. But there's nothing wrong with looking for a used bargain!


----------



## Lek (Nov 10, 2018)

We (me & my Sinn 104) took a rule of beer in Brauhaus Lemke, in Berlin:


----------



## soundknight (May 19, 2020)

Earthjade said:


> No love on this forum?
> 
> The 556 stands out because it's entry-level but also serves as a solid GADA watch. The 103 stands out for its chrono qualities. Then we start moving into the specialist Sinn fliegers and divers like the 856 and the U-series with their proprietary technology. But the 104 holds this strange place, kind of like an overlooked middle-child.
> 
> ...


I purchased 104 st sa IB (blue face) from define watches a few months ago, it is stellar. Doing business with them was great, he swapped out the strap for me because I live in the jungle and it was sent really quickly. I then bought a German Staib shark mesh 20mm from Deutschland. It's a hot duo.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

rschmidt97 said:


> I agree. I was about to pull the trigger on a 104 last year after saving and lusting over them. In the end I went with a 556IB, I already had a 556A and it seemed lie the perfect companion to that watch. The fit of 38mm case on my 556A sealed the deal and persuaded me to re-think getting a 41mm watch. I began my watch journey with 41-42mm cases, but over time I've migrated down to 36-40mm, they just seem to fit my 6.5" wrist best.


I think that for every guy that wished a watch was smaller there are at least as many that wish it was bigger. I bought and sold my 104 because I thought it looked like a woman's watch on my wrist.

Warning for anyone considering this watch: It wears small for a 41mm dia watch. For the very vocal minority of men that have 5 1/2 or 6" dia wrists this watch is very nice & I'm sure it works great. For a normal man's wrist this one wears very small


----------



## iwasajetplane (Apr 19, 2020)

Wanted to add my 2 cents to this - just got my Sinn 104 about a week ago - I was able to snatch up a brand new one with the bead blasted case at WatchBuys. I love it so far and it is definitely a keeper. My only issue so far is that it is running a bit faster than I think it should for the top grade Sellita in it - it is running +7-8 sec per day, which is decent in most respects, but I've got other watches with top grade ETAs that are running consistently +4 sec per day. Probably just needs to break in. Either way, loving it so far.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Nanook65 said:


> I think that for every guy that wished a watch was smaller there are at least as many that wish it was bigger. I bought and sold my 104 because I thought it looked like a woman's watch on my wrist.
> 
> Warning for anyone considering this watch: It wears small for a 41mm dia watch. For the very vocal minority of men that have 5 1/2 or 6" dia wrists this watch is very nice & I'm sure it works great. For a normal man's wrist this one wears very small


What do you consider normal? How big is your wrist? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Haha,
I was probably a little harsh & salty when I replied here. I just get so tired of the few here that are constantly making stupid comments that have nothing to do with the thread. For example someone starts a thread asking about getting their xyz watch tested for water resistance and some goofball responds with the lone comment, "I wish they made xyz about 2 or 3mm smaller." Seriously, what in the world? The comment has zero relevance to the thread and should never have been made. If you want promote smaller watches, go for it. Just do it in threads where it is relevant or make your own thread. 
Anyway....rant over 
My wrist is 7 1/2 & for me this one is just too small. In all honesty I could see some guys with > 7" dia wrists liking this watch, but regardless of your wrist size or if you like big or small watches this one wears smaller than most 41mm watches


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

iwasajetplane said:


> Wanted to add my 2 cents to this - just got my Sinn 104 about a week ago - I was able to snatch up a brand new one with the bead blasted case at WatchBuys. I love it so far and it is definitely a keeper. My only issue so far is that it is running a bit faster than I think it should for the top grade Sellita in it - it is running +7-8 sec per day, which is decent in most respects, but I've got other watches with top grade ETAs that are running consistently +4 sec per day. Probably just needs to break in. Either way, loving it so far.
> View attachment 15474498


Such a good looking watch. Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

I love my family. My 104 is a watch that I enjoy:


----------



## RhettsWatch (Sep 4, 2020)

darklight111 said:


> ...If I could change the hour and minute hands style it would be perfect.


The hour and minute hands are the best part!! It's the ONLY watch with those hands and changing them would destroy the look. I'm struggling between the 104 and 356 myself right now (as well as Damasko and Fortis) and it's the syringe hands that really set the Sinns apart.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

RhettsWatch said:


> The hour and minute hands are the best part!! It's the ONLY watch with those hands and changing them would destroy the look. I'm struggling between the 104 and 356 myself right now (as well as Damasko and Fortis) and it's the syringe hands that really set the Sinns apart.


104, 356 and Damasko are pretty good watches. 
I am a big fan of Fortis watches also except I found their products a bit expensive nowadays.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Just got my 104 st SA. It's very versatile. It's got me looking at other Sinn watches now. Gateway watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opettaja (Sep 9, 2012)

I like my 104 white so much, I got a black 104 St Sa A


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

iwasajetplane said:


> Wanted to add my 2 cents to this - just got my Sinn 104 about a week ago - I was able to snatch up a brand new one with the bead blasted case at WatchBuys. I love it so far and it is definitely a keeper. My only issue so far is that it is running a bit faster than I think it should for the top grade Sellita in it - it is running +7-8 sec per day, which is decent in most respects, but I've got other watches with top grade ETAs that are running consistently +4 sec per day. Probably just needs to break in. Either way, loving it so far.
> View attachment 15474498


Just be mindful not to be wearing that beautiful matte finish bracelet when using or typing with laptops with a metal surface, e.g. a MacBook Pro. I bought mine back in January, and one side of the bracelet, the bottom side half under my wrist, has shiny, polished-looking marks from wearing through the matte finish on the bracelet from typing on the keyboard. The bead blasting is only a light surface treatment and it scuffs very easily, showing shiny marks underneath.

I really LOVE my matte finish 104i (much more than my polished case 104i) but I am about to send my bracelet to Roland at RGM to have him re-bead blast my bracelet and work-harden the steel so it is more resistant to scuffing. Interestingly, my first EZM3 had a bead-blasted bracelet, and it _never_ showed marks, which leads to me to think that the process used for the EZM is different than the matte finish 104i.


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

RhettsWatch said:


> The hour and minute hands are the best part!! It's the ONLY watch with those hands and changing them would destroy the look. I'm struggling between the 104 and 356 myself right now (as well as Damasko and Fortis) and it's the syringe hands that really set the Sinns apart.


Get both...


----------



## Puma Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

BTW, acc. to WatchBuys, the 104i is BY FAR the best-selling Sinn watch made. IIRC, they sell 4X more of this model in NA than any other model.


----------

